
Tiny Desk Concert: Imogen Heap (feat Mi.mu Gloves Demo from 09:15) - deathwarmedover
https://www.npr.org/2019/06/20/733554054/imogen-heap-tiny-desk-concert
======
pssflops
I'm very excited to read more about the glove-controlled methods employed with
their software. It looks familiar to some recent VR audio games and I wonder
how similar they are.

